# Tab Fit



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Width is the key. I fitted my tabs too large for a long time. You want the tab to be as wide as your first three fingers together. The length can vary based on the design. You can wear your tab anywhere from the base of your finger to near the first knuckle. For example, the Rick Barbee tab is very short, but it still works as long as you make it wide enough. I used to use extra large tabs because I was focused on length. Now I am using medium tabs because I am focused on width. Be careful with width. Tabs can be trimmed for length, but not width unless you get a simple piece of leather.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

If you are in doubt on the size get the larger size, it is easy to trim a bit off of the edges. The Bateman or Jenkins are great.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

mmorton. There's a bit of experimentation when it comes to fitting a tab. First, as Hank D mentioned, the size of the tab (small, medium, and large) is based on the width of the tab, not the length, and it should be equal to the width of your first three fingers combined. Bear in mind that when shooting off the fingers, you should be using a deep hook. That is, the string should be aligned to the first joint of the fingers. You have to trim the length of the tab so that it covers your finger tips when you draw the string with the deep hook. Start a little long and trim as needed so that the tab protects your fingers upon release but doesn't interfere with the release itself. For tabs that have strap loops, like the Black Mamba, you would typically insert your index and middle fingers in the straps. For tabs with a single string loop, like the AAE Elite, you typically would insert your middle finger through the loop. The other factor in considering a tab is whether you are shooting split finger or three under. If its the former, then you have to decide if you want to use the finger spacer. If its the latter, then get a three under tab. Regards, LT


----------



## mmorton (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies you guys - I had hoped for a bigger turnout - I have seen lots of opinions and bits and pieces here and there - I hoped we could get it all in one place -


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

mmorton. The thing about tabs is that there are many available to shoot with. Some no more than a single layer of leather. Most have at least two. Some with metal plates that fit into your palm, but others with an extra leather in the same area. Ultimately its a matter of personal preference. If you're shooting split finger, then you want to purchase a tab that is split finger. If you're shooting three under, you can use a split finger tab by removing the finger spacer. But IMHO, you'd be better served by using a three under tab. If you have an archery club in the area, you might be able to borrow some tabs from other shooters and try them out. If you're near an archery pro shop you should be able to do the same. You can check on the Lancaster Archery site to see what is available. They have just about every commercially manufactured tab available. You can also check YouTube for lots of discussion on the different type of tabs, the virtues of gloves vs. tabs, and even some videos on DIY tabs. Hope this helps. LT


----------



## mmorton (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks LT !!


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hank (or anyone out there with a lot of tab experience) do you have any photos showing the tab fit on the hand and fingers, along with the fit on the string?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

As mentioned, tab fit must be played with for the individual. Here is a link to a picture I posted showing what I think is a good fit. Also, as mentioned, tab sizes are for width, NOT length. Finding a tab SLIGHTLY narrower (about a 1/4 inch narrower) than the width of your three fingers is ideal. Then you trim the length to be 1/4 to 3/8 inch SHORTER that the tips of you fingers when in place on the string.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2057833&p=1067773886#post1067773886

Arne


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Moebow,

I have tried many tabs. I have gone narrower with time, as I have learned how to fit a tab properly. I finally got one that was too narrow. The way I could tell is that I could not keep it from rubbing against my bare ring finger on release. I gave the tab to my son. Your picture is good. Many folks think the tab must cover the length of their fingers and as a result, get them too long. In order to get the length, they end up with a tab that is too wide. I wonder how many of the folks that gave tabs a cursory try but went back to gloves, actually had ill fitting tabs.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And don't be afraid to experiment and make the tab yours. It's not always a cookie cutter world.

I've combined an E.W. Batemen TC3, 3 under tab with an AAE Elite split finger plate in order to get the feel I was used too for shooting 3 under.








I use the super leather behind the cordovan on my split finger tab dropping the thin backing suede.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Moebow said:


> As mentioned, tab fit must be played with for the individual. Here is a link to a picture I posted showing what I think is a good fit. Also, as mentioned, tab sizes are for width, NOT length. Finding a tab SLIGHTLY narrower (about a 1/4 inch narrower) than the width of your three fingers is ideal. Then you trim the length to be 1/4 to 3/8 inch SHORTER that the tips of you fingers when in place on the string.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2057833&p=1067773886#post1067773886
> 
> Arne


Thanks for the photo. I'm keeping my tabs a bit longer than this, with the cut at the tips of my fingers. I cut a Bateman 3-Under to about the specs in this picture, and it worked fine on my compound, but on the recurve and longbows, the string was wearing away at the tip of my ring finger. I can't really explain why the difference, other than I was perhaps keeping a deeper hook holding the recurve/longbow than the let-off with the compound.


----------

